# Toxic Uber



## Noentry (10 mo ago)

Watch out Uber the EU are after you.
The Uber files embarrassed the EU when proof of misconduct by Brussel MPs.









Europe's battle with Big Tech: billions in fines and tough laws


The European Union is on a mission to rein in US tech giants, which have been accused of tax avoidance, stifling competition, raking in billions from news without paying for it and spreading misinformation.




www.ibtimes.co.uk


----------



## Dr1ver (Feb 20, 2020)

Hmm.. Very good read though, something to think about I would say


----------

